# Canadian BBQ Championships



## Captain Morgan (Feb 23, 2006)

Good luck!!


----------



## Finney (Feb 23, 2006)

Good Luck.  Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## Steve McMurtry (Mar 3, 2006)

Hey Big Ben,

What border are you talkin about?
It's only 2 hrs 15min. from Niagra Falls!
Probably 4 1/2 from the bridge at Watertown NY!.

Cheers


----------

